# Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen



## rudi09 (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo in die Runde! 

Ein Teil meiner Familie wohnt auf Rügen (nähe Putbus), ich selber  schaffe es aber meist nur in den Semesterferien (so wie jetzt Mitte  Februar bis Mitte April) zu Besuch zu kommen. Da ich das Angeln  erst vor zwei Jahren so richtig für mich entdeckt habe, ist leider  nicht wirklich sehr viel Erfahrung im Bereich "Meer und Bodden"  vorhanden, zumindest was Deutschland angeht. Auf dem Strelasund war ich  zum Beispiel erst zweimal mit einem gemieteten Boot + Guide. Hat an sich  auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht, allerdings ist das für mich momentan  einfach zu teuer und auch wenn es komisch klingt: ich angle lieber von  Land aus.

Da ich natürlich gerade jetzt, wo ich in den Semesterferien etwas mehr  Zeit habe, meine Erfahrung ausbauen möchte, habe ich mir gedacht es zum  Beispiel mal mit Meerforelle zu versuchen, zumal es ja auch zur Jahreszeit super passt. 

Ein Freund und langjähriger Angler war von der Idee weniger begeistert ("Fisch der 1000 Würfe", du bist noch Anfänger, das mit dem "Untergehen" wenn die Wathose  voll läuft ist nicht zu überschätzen, hast zu wenig Erfahrung, etc..)  und riet mir einfach mal vor Ort in einen Angelladen zu gehen und mich  beraten zu lassen, da er selber auf Rügen nie unterwegs ist und war.

Ich habe mir einen Angelführer (den von North Guidung.com, nicht den  Anderen, vergriffenen) gekauft. Dort habe ich beim Durchlesen auch ein paar nette Orte gefunden, an denen ich es mal probieren würde.

Aber natürlich schreckt mich der Gedanke daran unbekanntes Terrain zu betreten schon ein bisschen ab. Deshalb spiele ich auch grad mit dem Gedanken einen Tag mal mit Guide unterwegs zu sein um mir ein paar Orte und Techniken zeigen zu lassen. Allerdings kommt hier wieder die Geldfrage ins Spiel und so ein bisschen will ich auch selber probieren und rausfinden. Leider kann ich nicht wirklich einschätzen, ob das Ganze eine gute Idee ist.

Wenn ihr jetzt sagt: Junge, hab dich nicht so, nimm dir ne Angel,  geh an den Strand und probier einfach mal ein bisschen auf Meerforelle  und pass auf das du dabei nicht ins Wasser fällst, dann würde ich mir  die ganze Sache nochmal überlegen...

Oder wäre es vielleicht doch besser auf meinen Kumpel zu hören und vor  Ort in einen Angelladen zu gehen (entsprechende Ausrüstung ist ja auch  noch nicht vorhanden) und sich dort beraten zu lassen. Gibt es da  Empfehlungen? 

Und ist es eigentlich schon warm genug für Meerforelle?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ein paar Ideen und Vorschläge.
Vielen Dank schon einmal!

p.s: Zum Thema Ausrüstung habe ich mich schon umfassend belesen, das ist das geringere Problem.


----------



## Ostseesilber (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

...studiere doch mal die Anleitung zum Küstenspinnfischen vom Vermesser- dann hast du schon eine Menge Infos...


----------



## rudi09 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

Jup, den hab ich schon gelesen, aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## Ostseesilber (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

...Mefo Wetter ist eigentlich fast immer- du musst raus und es versuchen...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

Den Rat Deines Freundes solltest Du meiner Meinung nach ganz schnell wieder vergessen:
:mDu bist ja sowieso auf Rügen, also gibt es keinen Grund, es nicht wenigstens zu versuchen...

Nur Deine Erwartungshaltung solltest Du erst malnicht zu hoch ansetzten.

Ich will Dir mal von meinem Meerforellenerlebnis berichten:
Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt eine Meerforelle zu fangen.
Also spontan eine Urlaubswoche genutzt und einfach ins Auto gesetzt und von Bayern aus hochgefahren.

Die Zeit, Ende April schien ideal, ich habe 20 Jahre Angelerfahrung und bin eingentlich grundsätzlich absoluter Fischmagnet, da sollte es ja nicht sooo schwer werden...:g
Dachte ich!

Ich hatte jedoch vorher noch nie im Meer geangelt.
Die unglaubliche Wassermenge hat mich erst mal erschlagen...
|bigeyes
Wo da bloß anfangen???

Zum Glück hatte ich mir erstens per Google Earth schon ein paar interessante Stellen ausgekuckt, zweitens konnte ich mit einem einheimischen Boardie am ersten Abend die allerwichtigsten Basics lernen.
Er hat mir auch verraten, was die richtigen Blinker (eine handvoll ist genug...) waren.

So einfach wurde die Sache dann aber doch nicht:
Genau zu der Zeit, als ich da war, begann eine absolute Fangflaute.
Die Einheimischen "Profis" haben es meist nicht mal mehr versucht.
Trotzdem war ich erfolgreich!:vik:
(Aber ich habe Angler getroffen, die es seit Jahren jeden Urlaub versucht haben und immernoch Mefo-Schneider waren...)

Dies hatte ich aber nur zwei Dingen zu verdanken:
1.Ich kann unglaublich stur und verbissen sein, wenn ich mir mal etwas in den Kopf gesetzt habe und aufgeben kam absolut nicht in Frage!
2.Durch Zufall lernte ich gleich am ersten Abend einen völlig Meerforellenverrückten kennen.

Wir verstanden uns sofort prächtig und er hat mich die ganze Woche über unterstützt:
Wenn er nicht arbeiten musste, waren wir zusammen unterwegs.
Eine Stunde am einen Hotspot, dann, teilweise 15-20km,  oft über (gesperrte) Feldwege, weiter zum nächsten Platz...
Dort ist er z.T. kilometerweit, bis zielstrebig zu bestimmten Punkten gewandert.

An einer dieser Stellen konnte ich dann auch, innerhalb weniger Würfe, zwei Grönländer (beide um die 50) verhaften.

Dafür habe ich mir aber eine Woche lang in einer billigen Gummiwathose den A+++h abgefroren, habe einige Tankfüllungen verfahren und bin einige Male an meine Grenzen gekommen:
Bis zur Brust im Wasser auf rutschigen Felsen zu stehen, oder im dunkeln z.T. mehrere hundert Meter weit rauszuwaten (der Weg dorthin ging durch eine schmale flachere Zone durch tieferes Wasser) war, trotz meines erfahrenen Begleiters, manchmal eine echte Mutprobe für mich!

Die Geschichte mag zunächst abschreckend wirken,

ABER:

:mIch habe in meiner Angellaufbahn schon so einige richtig gute Fische gefangen.
Doch an die Freude über die beiden, gerade mal gut maßigen Mefos, da kommt nicht ran.
Damit verglichen hat mir mein allererster Meterhecht, der viele Jahre mein ganz großer Traum war, gerade mal ein leichtes Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert.
Obwohl auch da mein Jubelschrei kilomterweit zu hören war...


Wenn Du Familie dort oben hast, wirst Du sicher noch oft Gelegenheit haben, Dein Glück zu versuchen!

Nach allem was ich damals gelernt habe, ist Mefo-Angeln zwar oft ein Geduldsspiel, aber kein Hexenwerk!
Allerdings scheint es mehr als die halbe Miete zu sein, an den richtigen Stellen zu angeln...

Also fang so schnell wie möglich an, Erfahrungen zu sammeln!
Früher oder später wird es dann garantiert klappen...

Am besten wäre natürlich, die Verwandschaft organisiert Dir einen erfolgreichen einheimischen Angler, der dich mal mitnimmt! 

Bei Angelgeschäften gibt es solche und solche...

Mach auf jeden Fall einen gaaanz großen Bogen um das in Altenmark!!!
Der Typ war nur darauf aus, Touris die Kohle abzuzockken:
Mir hat er versucht, die Geschichte vom Pferd zu erzählen und letzten Ladenhüter anzudrehen. 
#q
Von den aktuell erfolgreichen Blinkerfarben hing keine einzige(!) im Regal (dafür aber alle anderen...).
Ich wußte aber von meinem Kumpel genau, was gerade angesagt war (und alle anderen einheimischen Freaks hatten auch genau die selben Köder am Band...)
Darauf angesprochen hat er das sogar zugegeben.

Mir hat erzählt sie wären vergriffen.
 Für meinen Kumpel hatte er dann allerdings doch alles was er wollte unter dem Ladentisch, als der ein paar Stunden nach mir, völlig ungläubig (und nichts von meinem Erlebnis erzählend...) in den Laden ging...|bigeyes

Aber solche Läden sind zum Glück die Ausnahme!

Also lass Dich nicht entmutigen, sondern investiere in eine vernünftige Wathose.
Eine geeignete Spinnrute hast ja Du vielleicht eh schon (bei mir war die Zanderrute genau passend), und wenn nicht such Dir eine Combo, die Du auch Zuhause gut einsetzen kannst.

Damit setzt Du kein Geld in den Sand, aber vielleicht leckst Du ja Blut und es stehen Dir viele auregende Angelstunden bevor:

Meerforellenangeln ist was für Verrückte!
:mAber wenn man es erlebt hat, weiß man, warum man dannach verrückt sein kann...


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

Super geschrieben Nachtschwärmer,
genau so wie du schreibst ist es,einen groben Plan machen und los.
Für Anfänger in Sachen Mefo kann es unter Umständen nicht ganz einfach sein zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein,soll es auch nicht,dann wäre es ja zu einfach
Am besten geht unser Novitze in Bergen zum Anglertreff in der Königsstraße. Olaf hilft mit Sicherheit bei wo wann was...


----------



## inselkandidat (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

eisbär zustimm...man kann auf Rügen jederzeit ne Mefo fangen, man muss es nur  versuchen! ich hatte als local sowohl schon 3,4,5 Schneidertage hintereinander und auch schon Traumtage mit bis zu 7 Fischen..alles ist möglich


----------



## rudi09 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

Danke für deinen tollen Bericht Nachtschwärmer und auch an Eisbär für den Tipp mit dem Anglertreff! Dort wollte ich sowieso hin um mir ein paar Köder zu kaufen, Gerät und Wathose sind schon vorhanden. 
Ich hab ja schon ein bisschen gelesen und gegoogelt, weshalb mir klar ist, dass das Ganze nicht ganz einfach wird am Anfang. Aber es geht ja nicht darum sofort die großen Fänge zu machen, sondern sich alles Schritt für Schritt zu erarbeiten, einen entspannten Tag am Meer zu haben und draußen zu sein... Der Rest kommt dann schon


----------



## ajotas (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

und es kann genauso gut anders kommen  im ersten Jahr fängst du ne dicke 68er, 62er, paar gut konditionierte Fische bis 58 cm, und dann kommt ne 2-3 jährige Strähne mit meist nur untermaßigen oder knapp maßigen Fischen und noch viel mehr Schneidertagen.....daher immer über das große Ganze am Meer freuen, und irgendwann rappelt auch wieder was ordentliches am Ende.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

Zitat:
"Mach auf jeden Fall einen gaaanz großen Bogen um das in Altenmark!!!
Der Typ war nur darauf aus, Touris die Kohle abzuzockken:
Mir hat er versucht, die Geschichte vom Pferd zu erzählen und letzten Ladenhüter anzudrehen. "


Du meinst Altenkirchen. Ja der ist teuer und verkauft was er verkaufen kann. Ich gehe da auch nicht mehr hin.


Ansonsten hast du einen guten Reiseführer gekauft. 
Sehr erfolgreich bin ich übrigens auch mit Springerfliege. 
Also keine Angst. Die ersten zwei Tage etwas langsamer ins Wasser und wenn möglich einen Watstock mit nehmen. Eine Walkingstock oder Skistock reicht für das erste mal auch aus. Nach dem Angeln alles kurz unter der Dusche abwaschen, was Salzwasser abbekommen hat. Ansonsten hast du schon einiges gelesen was lesenswert ist.
Vermessers Beitrag und Rosis Seite.

http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...-montage/1810-liftmontage-springerfliege.html


Das sollte reichen. Ach ja vor der deutschen Küste sind es nicht mehr 1000 würfe. Es sind definitiv weniger geworden.


----------



## hans albers (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

moin...


da hast du dir eine sehr vielseitige angelei ausgesucht,
was den köder /methoden angeht.

 so zb. fliege/spiro,blinker/wobbler,wattwurm/tobiasfisch
etc..

auf rügen wirst du sicherlich genug plätze finden...
wat gibt es schöneres für einen mefo angler , 
als direkt am meer zu wohnen..

ansonsten hatte angler 9999 ja schon geschrieben:
am anfang etwas ruhiger angehen,
mit watstock evtl.,und erstmal nen gefühl für die büx
und die wellen bekommen...

und auch etwas zeit einplanen für den ersten fang, das kann
(muss aber nicht ) auch einige würfe/tage/wochen dauern !


----------



## rudi09 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

@Angler9999: Danke für den Link! Die Liftmontage sieht interessant aus und auch nicht extrem schwierig, damit werde ich es auf jeden Fall probieren!

@ajotas und hans albers: Genügend Zeit und Gedult sind eingeplant und als Watstockersatz werde ich mir einfach nen Besenstiel nehmen. Vielleicht auch die schwierigen Plätze am Anfang erstmal meiden bis ich ein Gefühl dafür bekommen habe.

Ansonsten wird es wohl in der ersten Märzwoche hoch gehen, ich werde dann mal von meinen ersten Erfahrungen hier berichten!


----------



## tozi (3. März 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

Hallo Rudi, 
du bist nicht alleine.....
da ich ebenfalls Verwandschaft auf der Insel habe, werde ich dieses Jahr von Karfreitag bis Ostermontag auf der Insel sein und die Schnur nass machen. Bin gespannt was mich erwartet.
Habe mir vorgenommen, meine erste Meerforelle zu fangen, auch wenns schwer wird.
Ankunft ist Gründonnerstag und Rückfahrt der Dienstag, also habe ich volle 4 Tage für mein Projekt. Wenns einigermaßen geht, gerne auch zum Heringsangeln oder Barschfang. Ich nehme was kommt. Spinn + Fliegenrute sind dabei, sowie das eine oder andere fürs Grobe...
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rudi09 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

So, hier mal ein kleiner Reisebericht von mir, wie versprochen.
  Am ersten Tag ging es als erstes zum „Anglertreff Rügen“ in Bergen um noch ein paar Köder zu kaufen und eine unserer Rollen mit Schnur aufspulen zu lassen. Hab selten eine so freundliche und ausgiebige Beratung in einem Angelladen bekommen, hier wurden uns wirklich alle Fragen beantwortet und darüber hinaus gab es noch viele Tips, ohne die wir es deutlich schwieriger gehabt hätten. 
Gegen Mittag waren wir dann bei Lohme am Wasser, hier hatte das Wetter dafür gesorgt dass das Meer realtiv trüb war, aufgrund der Kreide. Nach drei Stunden angeln hatte meine Freundin eine kleinere Meerforelle am Haken. Schon vom weiten gesehen dass die untermaßig war, deshalb so schonen wie möglich abgehakt und schwimmen gelassen. Mehr ging auch nicht. Trotzdem für das erste Mal auf jeden Fall besser als ich erwartet habe. Leider wurde wohl beim Umziehen auf dem Parkplatz das Portemonnaie verloren, was die Freude dann doch etwas trübte.
  Am zweiten Tag gingen wir nochmal zum selben Strandabschnitt, allerdings hatten sich über Nacht die Bedingungen völlig verändert. Das Wasser war glas klar, kein bisschen Wind und nirgends eine trübere Stelle auszumachen. Wir probierten unser Glück und versuchten ordentlich Strecke zu machen, hatten zum Abend hin allerdings nicht mehr die Zeit. Andere Angler haben wohl in den späteren Abendstunden noch gut was gefangen. Für mich gab es einen unfreiwilligen Kontakt mit knapp 4 °C kaltem Ostseewasser, auch mal eine Erfahrung.
  Am dritten Tag versuchten wir es mit einem Ortswechsel. Allerdings auch hier ähnliche Bedingungen wie am Vortag. Aufgrund der rutschigen Steine viel meine Freundin einmal richtig fies hin, dabei ging auch noch ihre Angel kaputt, was uns den letzten Tag etwas versaute. Auch hier keinen Kontakt.
  Insgesamt war unser kleiner Ausflug leider also etwas Pech behaftet, trotzdem hat es jede Menge Spaß gemacht das erste Mal auf Meerforelle zu gehen. Und immerhin wurde ja an einem Tag ne kleine gefangen, für uns also eine Motivation es sehr bald wieder zu versuchen!


----------



## Shooter87 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

Hallo Angelkollegen,

ich bin Ende März das erste Mal auf Rügen und an der Ostsee überhaupt....bin also noch 100% nen Süßer ..will aber gerne ausgiebig auf Meerforelle angeln..

Köder,Gerät und Kleidung ist vorhanden. 
Ich will auch nicht das mir jemand "seine" Stellen verrät oder so....möchte mir das schon gerne erarbeiten, da sowieso geplant ist regelmäßig Urlaub auf Rügen zu machen...
Allerdings wäre ich über etwas Hilfe bzgl. Schongebiete etc. der Abschnitte usw sehr dankbar...werde aus den Grafiken im Inet nicht so richtig schlau.
Macht es evtl Sinn das Belly einzupacken?!
Wir sind in Baabe einquartiert... mich interessiert besonders der gesamte Küstenabschnitt von Sassnitz - Binz - Sellin - Göhren

Danke für alle Info´s....


----------



## Broiler (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

Hallo erstmal und herzlich Willkommen bei den Mefoverrückten. Baabe als Basis ist fürs Mefoangeln auf Rügen zwar suboptimal, aber wenn dir ein paar Kilometer Fahrt nichts ausmachen, sollte das schon funktionieren. 

Letztlich bestimmen Wind und Wellen, wo überhaupt geangelt werden kann. Ich würde mich von vornherein ohne Boot auf den Nordteil Rügens konzentrieren. Belly könnte gut funktionieren bei Westwind oder leicht auflandigem Wind in Göhren beim Nordperd. 

Da ist ein ziemlich großes Steinriff und da sind die Mefos drin zugange. Aber vom Ufer aus ist das Angeln da tabu. Eventuell lässt sich ein Boot in Göhren beim ortsansässigen Guide mieten...

Ansonsten musst du im Norden einfach schauen, woher der Wind kommt, wieviel Kraut im Wasser unterwegs ist und wie hoch die Welle. Und in der Nähe der Kreisdelsen ist natürlich die Wassertrübung noch ein Thema. 
Auflandig ist eigentlich immer besser, ab Windstärke vier aber nahezu nicht mehr zu beherrschen, weil du kaum vernünftigen Köderkontakt hast. Da muss man dann halt ne windgeschütze Steilküste mit ablandigem Wind aussuchen. 

Aber einen Versuch direkt am Sandstrand in Baabe würde ich, vor Allem in der Dämmerung, auf jeden Fall auch mal machen, denn was in der Schaabe funktioniert, sollte dort vielleicht auch klappen. Insgesamt lässt sich eigentlich nur sagen: Durchhalten, durchhalten und Werfen, werfen.... irgendwann ist dannn auch die Rute krumm. 

Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei glasklarem Wasser und Sonnenschein ne 80er siehe - Avatar - das war genial |supergri


----------



## tozi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle Rügen*

Shooter87 du hast ne PN


----------

